# Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln



## Domowoi (26. Januar 2013)

*Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Hi,

wie in der Überschrift schon steht wollte ich heute von meinen 2 (2x4GB) G.Skill Ares 1600D9-8GAO XMP Riegeln auf 4 Riegel aufrüsten.

Es ist nicht das erste mal, dass ich RAM verbaue, deswegen war ich auch erstmal erstaunt, als nur noch ein andauerndes Beep Beep Beep... zu hören war.
Erstmal ging ich von einem schlechten Kontakt im DIMM Slot aus, deswegen nochmal raus mit den Riegeln und wieder rein. Trotzdem ein Beepcode.
Danach habe ich mit 3 Riegeln getestet. Damit konnte ich zwar booten aber ein Riegel wurde nicht erkannt. (Dabei ist es egal welche Riegel ich in welchem Slot verwende)
Dann habe ich alle 4 reingetan und das BIOS zurückgesetzt. Jetzt hatte ich zwar keinen Beepcode mehr, aber ich hänge in einer ewigen Schleife fest. Alle Lichter und Lüfter gehen an, aber nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aus.

Ich vermute das Mainboard hat einen Defekt, aber ich habe gerade nicht die Möglichkeit ein Mainboard auszutauschen. Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit die ich nicht versucht habe?

System wie Signatur:

i5 3570K
Gigabyte GA Z77 X D3H
G.Skill Ares 1600 MHz CL 9 1.5V


----------



## Ghostknight (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Versuch mal 1.6v manche boards brauchen mehr spannung bei Ram-vollbestückung


----------



## Hideout (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Wie laufen die Riegel denn? Auf 1333MHz oder 1600MHz? (im BIOS schauen)

Mach mal die 2 neuen Riegel wieder raus. Läuft der PC? -> Board wahrscheinlich nicht defekt
Stecke nur die beiden alten Riegel in die anderen 2 Steckplätze (wo die neuen sonst gesteckt haben). Läuft der PC nicht? -> RAM Steckplätze defekt.
Mach nur die 2 neuen Riegel rein. PC läuft nicht? -> Neuer RAM kaputt

Wenn der PC nur dann nicht läuft wenn alle 4 Riegel drin sind, kannst du versuchen mal etwas die Spannung vom RAM zu erhöhen. Zum Beispiel 1.55V und dann ausprobieren. Außerdem solltest du die Command Rate von 1T auf 2T stellen.


----------



## Domowoi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Ich habe eigentlich im BIOS XMP Profile 1 eingestellt und einmal die "optimized defaults" geladen. Beides hat nicht funktioniert. Morgen versuche ich mal die Spannung zu erhöhen. 1,65V sind ja laut Intel zu viel. Was ist denn mit Wasserkühlung und (noch) ohne Overclock sicher für den Speichercontroller?

Danke schonmal euch beiden.


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Januar 2013)

Meinst du was du an Spannung einstellen kannst? 1,65V gehen locker, das ist kein Problem.  Kenn keinen Fall,  wo das mal was geschadet hätte.


----------



## Westcoast (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

also Gskill Ares gehen wunderbar mit einem gigabyte board. hatte auch probleme, weil das bios zu alt war. 
habe auf F18 geupdatet und keine probleme, die riegel laufen auf 2133mhz.


----------



## Domowoi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

@Westcoast: Mit wieviel Spannung bzw. sonstigen Einstellungen läuft denn der RAM bei Dir? Normalspannung?


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Hast du das neueste Bios drauf? Wenn ja stell im Bios deine RAM Werte manuell ein und die VCCSA auf 0,925V und VCCIO auf 1,05V und guck mal ob es läuft. Wenn nicht wegen der Vollbelegung die VCCIO mal testweise auf 1,075V erhöhen. Wenn das dann auch nicht geht mal nur mit einem RAM Riegel testen.


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

also der ram läuft auf 2133mhz, 1,6 volt spannung, command rate 2 und timings manell eingestellt 11-11-11-31.

dieses 16GB kit: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/2133+L...G.Skill+Ares+PC3-17066U+CL11-11-11-31.article


----------



## Domowoi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Ich hab jetzt sowohl die Spannung auf 1,55V erhöht und auch das BIOS aktualisiert. Der Fehler mit der Boot Schleife tritt trotzdem auf. Ich versuche jetzt nochmal den Vorschlag von ExtremHardcoreSchrauber.

Trotzdem danke für alle die bis jetzt beigetragen haben.


----------



## Domowoi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Blöde Frage weiß jemand wo ich in einem Gigabyte BIOS VCCSA und VCCIO finde? Ich habe jetzt bei der Advanced Timing Control alles per Hand auf die Standardwerte gestellt und die Spannung auf 1,6V erhöht. Trotzdem hat sich am Fehler nichts verändert. Sobald man einen der Riegel entfernt geht alles, aber nur 2 Riegel werden erkannt.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee oder muss ich das RAM Kit umtauschen und mit 8GB Vorlieb nehmen? =(

Edit: Jetzt läuft auch der Ton an meinem Rechner nicht mehr. Ich würd ihn am liebsten aus dem Fenster schmeißen das Stück S.....


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

VCCSA heisst beim gigabyte IMC und VCCIO heisst bei gigabyte CPU VTT.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Dann teste die Enstellungen erst mal nur mit einem RAM Kit! Dabei darauf achten das diese in den richtigen RAM Slot's steckt, steht im Handbuch!


----------



## Domowoi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Trotz aller Einstellungen geht das Mainboard nur im Dual Channel Modus. Mit 2 Riegeln in einer Konfiguration die kein Dual Channel erlaubt habe ich auch eine Bootschleife. Kann es sein das alles außer Dual Channel irgendwo im Bios verboten ist? Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Weil es absolut unerheblich ist welcher RAM in welchem Slot steckt muss es ja irgendeine Einstellung sein. Und weil es auch mit 2 Riegeln passieren kann, aber auch mit 2 Riegeln und normaler Spannung funktionieren kann kann es ja eigentlich nicht an der Spannung liegen.

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?

Trotzdem danke an alle die beigetragen haben.


----------



## Hideout (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Also hast du jetzt mal alles ausprobiert, also nur die 2 alten Riegel in die anderen Steckplätze oder nur die beiden neuen in die ersten Steckplätze, um auszuschließen das die RAM Steckplätze oder die neuen Riegel defekt sein könnten?
Klingt für mich fast als wäre eines von den beiden hinüber.
Command Rate auf 2T gestellt?


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Da deine Beschreibung jetzt irgendwie etwas wirr ist, nochmal..... du steckst jetzt ein RAM Kit in die Slot's DDR3_2 und DDR3_1! Im Bios den Takt manuell auf 1600MHz, die Timings auf 9-9-9-24, Command Rate 2T, die Spannung auf 1,5V, VCCSA (IMC) 0,925V; VCCIO (CPU VTT) 1,05V! Genau so machen und posten was passiert!


----------



## Domowoi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mainboard läuft nicht mit 4 RAM Riegeln*

Sorry Leute. Ich hab jetzt nochmal alle RAM Riegel in Slot 4 getestet und alle haben funktioniert mit normalen Spannungen und sonstigen Einstellungen.
Dann wollte ich mit einem RAM Riegel alle Slots durchprobieren und hab festgestellt, dass Slot 3 kaputt ist. 

Tut mir echt Leid dass ich eure Zeit verschwendet habe. Scheinbar habe ich beim letzten Test diesen Slot übersprungen.

Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben auch wenn ich es eigentlich als erstes testen sollte.


----------

